# Alligator people / New sculpt / Painted diorama!



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Alligator people 1/7 scale resin kit. I decided to go for the the more classic version of the head. The half human/gator make up as depicted on the green border horror monster card #39 was always a favorite of mine. The cheesier full gator head seen in the last five minutes of the movie just seemed to low budget and artifical. The base is a typical swamp setting with a couple of local critters including a gator and a tree emerald boa. The name plate was inspired by the DVD logo. Looks great next to my Aurora and Darkhorse model its.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks Fantastic! :thumbsup: Who made this kit?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool looking kit Gillmen! Excellent paintjob! Definitely has the Aurora feel to it.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Excellent paint work! The shading and drybrush work is great!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Very, VERY nice, indeed!!


Wayne


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool lookin build ...Very interesing :thumbsup: 

Would love to see what he looks like up close.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Looking good, real 'swampy' !


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Makes me want to try a figure kit. Nice work!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Good job!
Nice vibrant colors.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

!Thanks for all the kind comments! I am the sculptor and producer of this kit and am in the process of completing the box photo. I am intending on bringing a few at Chiller in a couple of weeks if customs doesn't drive me crazy. Build up will be exposed at the alternative image table and kits will also be sold there. Like I said, only a few kits (3-4) will be available due to border complications!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

SLAM DUNK! Like Wolfman said.......who makes this kit?


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

*Alligator people diorama*

Here is the diorama in comparison to the others! The sky's the limit in customizing this one.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Wow!Excellent paint job.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Gillmen said:


> !Thanks for all the kind comments! I am the sculptor and producer of this kit and am in the process of completing the box photo. I am intending on bringing a few at Chiller in a couple of weeks if customs doesn't drive me crazy. Build up will be exposed at the alternative image table and kits will also be sold there. Like I said, only a few kits (3-4) will be available due to border complications!


I probably wont be hittin Chiller this year so is there any chance the rest of us can order one from ya?


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

No problem except that I'm rushing to finish up castings and finalizing the box photo for Chiller. If you don't mind waiting until after the Chiller show, I'd be more than happy to cast a few extra kits and offer them to other members. This kit will be very limited and only offered as long as the molds last. Thanks for your interest !


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Gillmen said:


> No problem except that I'm rushing to finish up castings and finalizing the box photo for Chiller. If you don't mind waiting until after the Chiller show, I'd be more than happy to cast a few extra kits and offer them to other members. This kit will be very limited and only offered as long as the molds last. Thanks for your interest !


I can definitly wait specially for this kit cause its the best one around of the Alligator people! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Whats the asking price for the kit going to be?


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

$110.00 US + shipping. Kit comes in 13 resin pieces with a two part base and is 1/7 scale. Chiller price will be $120.00


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

*Alligator people diorama*

These are a couple of pics of the prototype head and hands and the horror monster card #39 from which the kit was inspired from. :dude:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Good work!!!


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow, that's very cool looking. I love the vibrant colors and the way you did the scales.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks! It's more like crackled skin as opposed to scales, but what the heck!


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

*Alligator people box photo & more!*

Here is a pic of the box photo and a couple more shots of a customized base!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great job! Looks better than the box. :devil:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

